# Kennedy rda



## kelly22 (10/12/15)

Jus wanted to find out if anyone has stock of the Kennedy RDA even if its a clone I don't mind or used

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (10/12/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ennedy-22-clone-comp-rda-with-extra-glass-cap


----------

